# Excited to get started.



## proudpapa56 (11 mo ago)

Hi All
A beekeeper friend of mine passed away over the winter and his wife gave a long Langstroth hive. The bees did not make it through the move / winter. I don't think my friend was well enough to winter prep the hive effectively. I've been doing a lot of reading the last couple of months, learned a lot, and am trying not to let the doom and gloom stuff get to me. My new box of bees from Mann Lake here in PA will be getting here Tues.
Thanks for having me aboard.


----------



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Good luck. It can seem confusing, with all the arguments and details. Lots of stuff that really doesn't matter for a new guy.

My only suggestion is to read the parts about controlling mites...and do it. Treatment free is interesting, but is really tricky and not really applicable to a new beekeeper. At the very least stick some Apivar strips in there according to the instructions.


----------



## proudpapa56 (11 mo ago)

AR1 said:


> Good luck. It can seem confusing, with all the arguments and details. Lots of stuff that really doesn't matter for a new guy.
> 
> My only suggestion is to read the parts about controlling mites...and do it. Treatment free is interesting, but is really tricky and not really applicable to a new beekeeper. At the very least stick some Apivar strips in there according to the instructions.


How do folks feel about Hopguard 3? I already have some of that.


----------



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

proudpapa56 said:


> How do folks feel about Hopguard 3? I already have some of that.


Never used it...no idea. 
Some people regularly test the bees with an alcohol wash to see how many mites are there and treat if needed. Others treat mites on a routine schedule and don't bother testing. I guess either way works as long as you do it.


----------



## BEE J (10 mo ago)

Welcome!!! The long Lang looks cool! I'm trying not to let the "doom and gloom" get to me either. Sometimes we just need to START or we won't go anywhere. I am considering getting bees from Mann Lake but am not sure. What kind of bees did you get?

Keep Buzzing, BEEJ🐝🐝🐝


----------



## gator75 (Apr 21, 2021)

Get a green drone frame. IMO, It's much easier to pull them and test mites that way for a new beekeeper. Plus, you'll be killing a good amount of what's in there. And, you won't kill your queen.


----------



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

BEE J said:


> Welcome!!! The long Lang looks cool! I'm trying not to let the "doom and gloom" get to me either. Sometimes we just need to START or we won't go anywhere. I am considering getting bees from Mann Lake but am not sure. What kind of bees did you get?
> 
> Keep Buzzing, BEEJ🐝🐝🐝


Any kind of honey bees is fine to start with.


----------



## BEE J (10 mo ago)

Your Right!


----------

